# jotul combifire 4 . to be or not to be



## peedenmark7 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm sure this question has come up time and time again, but I am curious what folks thoughts are on the jotul combi-fire 4 ?

I know what to check as far as cracks and t what issues may arise with the brick lining.

 My question is how safe for in home use as a secondary heater and though  frowned upon my intention is to use it in a garage during the winter months while puttzing in the shop.

There is no gas or flammables kept in the garage so we can skip that part of the code violation conversation.

Garage is roughly 25x25 insulated and has an upper office space above which I plan to cut floor vents for to heat it some.

The 4 that I have in mind is under $200 . 

My other option was a jotul 8 but then the cost jumps way up as well.

any advice would be appreciated.

thanks !


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2011)

It's a respectable heater. Be sure to honor all clearances generously.


----------



## webbie (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm more concerned with the fact that you are going to install it in a garage (against NFPA code, in most cases). The stove is fine.


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 16, 2011)

I realize the code violation... I have to heat the shop somehow and this is how i plan to do it, code or no code.


----------



## jpl1nh (Oct 18, 2011)

had one in the house we bought and used it for a few years.  It's a serious heater, quick heat and quick cold again, tough to get a long burn without tons of creosote and smoke but if you want heat now....stand back, it delivers.


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 19, 2011)

jpl1nh said:
			
		

> had one in the house we bought and used it for a few years.  It's a serious heater, quick heat and quick cold again, tough to get a long burn without tons of creosote and smoke but if you want heat now....stand back, it delivers.



This is the response I was looking for because  I want fast a hot heat and a quick fade when I decide to leave !

On the other hand I am hearing that this particular stove has a tendency to be cracked or a mess inside.

I dont need hassles either and had considered a jotul 8.


----------



## jpl1nh (Oct 19, 2011)

peedenmark7 said:
			
		

> jpl1nh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still see a lot of these for sale on Craigslist.  They were an able heater and a popular stove.  I'm sure it was easy to overheat them but many of the ones I've seen for sale look pretty good.  If the stove your looking at is in good shape and you are reasonably responsible in how you use it, I don't think you'll have a problem, unless the code enforcement officer shows up.  On those bitter cold mornings, I miss that stove.  Got up one morning and the chill factor was -40.  School was delayed due to cold, actual temp was -10 with a lot of wind.  House was 59.  Loaded the stove up with random wood and had the house at 70 in an hour!  Just got tired of the heat yo yo, 70 to 60 back to 70 back to 60.  My soapstone just keeps it at pretty much the same temp all the time except in the bitter cold I have to add the furnace for a 1/2 hour here or there.


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts. I  realize that this stove is gonna be one that I have to add wood or suffer the up/down temp.

I want fast heat in what would otherwise be a non heated building without damaging the unit.    I had considered an LP heater  [jotul of some kind] and it seems I would be spending more in lp than its worth as well as the more often than not free hardwood I get.

chimney may be an issue on the first floor of a roughly 21' barn type roof. 

Wish i could vent this like a LP stove with a 90 bend out the side.


----------



## jpl1nh (Oct 19, 2011)

Ya, chimney as always is key.  I talk to friends and they look at the price of a stove and say ooooooohh.  Then you mention what they need for a chimney...  Haha, yeah lp vent would be sweet.


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 19, 2011)

The unit is $175... The chimney if run straight up is about $1500 .

LP takes too long to heat a 500 Sq foot area.  then again i could add ceiling fans., main object is to be off the grid per say. 

Upside and downsides to consider


----------



## jpl1nh (Oct 19, 2011)

peedenmark7 said:
			
		

> The unit is $175... The chimney if run straight up is about $1500 .
> 
> LP takes too long to heat a 500 Sq foot area.  then again i could add ceiling fans., main object is to be off the grid per say.
> 
> Upside and downsides to consider


Wow, that bites.  But once you put the chimney in, you're not doing that again for a long time.  Sheeeesh!


----------

